# Inconsistent sub-dials on Armani watch (AR2434)



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've just created an account on WUS, but have been browsing through the forums for a quite while now. As the title implies, I have noticed that the sub-dials of my purchased watch differs from the one of the official renders. To be exact, the official renders shows a 60-minute, 60-second (chronograph second hand) and a 24-hour sub-dial lay-out (from left-to-right), whereas the watch I purchased shows a 30-minute, 12-hour, and 60-second sub-dial, respectively. I've been questioning (1) whether the watch is an authentic one and (2) whether my watch is made of original parts (as if it was directly shipped from the factory). I did purchase the watch at an authorized Armani dealer.

I have done my fair share of research prior to this post, but haven't quite figured out what is going on. (That's why I'm posting here, hoping someone else can help me out  )

First, I have noticed that both sub-dial lay-out across what's posted on the internet exist, where the sub-dial lay-out according the official render is the majority. I have seen posts that my watch's sub-dial could indicate that the watch is a replica.

Second, I have emailed the Armani Customer Service about this 'issue', and asked explicitly whether there could be differences in sub-dial in particular regions. Their answer was "we are sorry to say that the dial for model AR-2434 was no manufactured with a different dial aside from the 60-minute, 60-second and 24-hour sub-dial", and said that the watch may have been repaired by the jeweler in the past without the original components. Also, they referred me to their authorized service center in the Netherlands.

Third, I have contacted the authorized service center, and have sent them the pictures of the official renders and photos of the purchased watch for comparison. They conclude that there could be a difference between "an American model" and "a European model", and that is very unlikely that it is a counterpart since it is purchased at an authorized dealer.

Fourth, I have visited 2 other authorized dealers where one AR2434 had the 'official render sub-dials' and the other also had the sub-dials on my watch.

Perhaps I'm a bit OCD since it is rather a minor detail, but I'm determined to get to the bottom of this. The contradicting findings are not reassuring me, really.

My potential options are (1) the seller has sold me a refurbished (= second hand item in my opinion) authentic watch or (2) Armani just uses two different movements (with different sub-dials) and assigns them to certain models at a specific time randomly.

I apologize for the lengthy post, but I'm hoping someone can help me out with this. The following links are the official render and a photo of my watch.

http://cdn.watchshop.com/profiler/thumb_cache/zoom/99933242_v_1355894900.jpg
http://oi42.tinypic.com/13yjwj5.jpg

Congratulations! You have reached the end of the post


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Armani is known to have "different versions" of the same watch. Usually they're minor cosmetic differences that could've changed over time or just different in different regions. I believe since you bought it from an AD there should be no worries about its authenticity.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying natnaes. I guess I'm "out of luck" as I actually like it when the big second hand continuously moves instead of the smaller sub-dial. Oh well... regardless of that, it's still a great-looking watch


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi...
It's just a matter of movement.
The one of the rendering is a 24 hrs chrono and yours a 12 hrs chrono subdial.
Maybe the first one has a dual-time function instead of the chrono function, don't know what movement it is.
I think it is original, anyways.......


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

spain72 said:


> Hi...
> It's just a matter of movement.
> The one of the rendering is a 24 hrs chrono and yours a 12 hrs chrono subdial.
> Maybe the first one has a dual-time function instead of the chrono function, don't know what movement it is.
> I think it is original, anyways.......


I believe the 24-hour dial is actually a AM/PM indicator as shown in the following pics:

http://www.thewatchgiant.com/assets/images/products/AR2434.jpg
Rakuten: Emporio armani EMPORIO ARMANI watch AR2434- Shopping Japanese products from Japan

Anyways, I find it very odd that Armani uses different movements/subdials for the same model.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think that unfortunately buying from a AD does not 100% exclude the posibillity of a fake.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

My watch did come with a serial number on the back though. However, I found a different model eith the same serial number on the internet (111110). Not sure if I should take the serial number with a grain of salt...

The attached image is the pic I found on the internet which has the same serial number as my watch.

Dos anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, yes.
24 hrs function is very common on quartz movements nowadays. Am-pm or dual time... 

I agree on the fact that it can causes "confusion" to customers. 

As you surely know, Brands like Armani are granted to companies that look after the production and distribution of the accessories.
I believe that sometimes those companies have lacks of attention to details because of the massive distribution.

In any case, the most important thing is that the watch is well-made and work properly. 
...and especially that you enjoy wearing it!


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Today, I went to the store where I bought the watch and they found it quite odd as well. Because there is a difference between the watch and the watch displayed on the catalogue/internet, they will send it to the repair center under warranty


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well... It is your right to change if it does not correspond to the "official catalogue", and it is granted as your right by the Law (as long as I remember...) until is specified on the catalogue that images "represent models that can change suddenly due to major causes" (or something like that...).

Good news, anyways!!!!


----------



## Isop (Jan 12, 2013)

Well it is possible that they did a running change. That means that they designed the watch with one idea in mind and maybe even had some of that model produced the way they originally designed it, it's also where the original renders originate from. Then after a certain amount of time they decided to do a running change and change something on the way to something else, sometimes it's the sub dials and movement, sometimes the color, but either way at one point it was manufactured one way and then got changed and was manufactured another way and it's possible to see 2 of the exact same model number sitting beside one another but one before the change and one after. It's not that rare for fashion branded watches to do this.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Got the watch back and the service center said "the model has changed" (hence, no adjustments were made). Case closed


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

...the Judge sentenced!!!!


----------

